# Driving lessons



## Ann Hansen (Jan 25, 2008)

A very happy new year to you all.

A short while ago I was asking about driving schools for my Son. I have at last found one in Alvor that teaches English pupils. 
It is a bit difficult as you learn in English but he helps you translate into Portuguese. 
he has taught people from different countries with success.
My Son is enjoying it as he says he is getting two lessons for the price of one as his Portuguese is improving by the day.


Ann


----------

